# My Cornsnake Viv, Fake Background (1st attempt)



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have just finished my Cornsnake viv,:no1: 
feel free to tell me what you think

How it begun...









Got a TV stand from argos for £20









How it looked empty, cleaned & glassless









Painted the floor that will be seen and painted a plastic bowl that are meant for being under large plant pots

















Cut the poly to size and put in place









Cut a hole in the floor poly for the bowl to be sunk in









Using a hot knife shaped the poly, added rocks and hot and cold hides. oh and also hid the lip of the bowl using poly









Then basically just covered everything with grout again and again and again.... with a bit of help from the OH









I then got carried away and forgot to take pics... sorry :lol2:
anyway next i painted the floor and cool hide in black, then drybrushed with a dark grey and again with a light grey

















Once again got carried away and forgot pics.... next was painting everything in black and drybrushing with the 2 greys


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Once paint was dry i covered everything in varnish and left to dry again. After it was dry i used a soldering iron to burn holes close to each other. Then came the no nails in each hole and with a few exo terra plants i pulled apart, pushed each stem of leaves into each hole.









I didnt want to use a overhead heat bulb or ceramic... i wanted a heat mat which is why on the left of the next pic is 2 lino tiles which will go on top of heat mat and then rainforest bark will be going over lino tiles.









So now i am waiting till all fumes have gone, i have been out to get substrate and the 10'' x 16'' heatmat to be delivered.

I have already started my 2nd... a fake rock thing for my OH (shes after a leo)

Chris

by the way all ideas were lovingly borrowed from Becky Wheeler, cheers bek :2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

OMFG!! You are awesome! That viv looks awesome!! Big pat on the back is in order for ya hun!!.


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you bek, finished article pics are crap because photobuckets being screwy ATM, il add better ones when I can


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

More pics of the inside and a few of Jako having a look round, never realised what a climber he was:lol2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow really brings out your corns colours!!


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

100% finished pic :2thumb:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

That's awesome :gasp:
Well done! 
I should really start thinking of ideas for my little ones.. they're only about a year old each though and still pretty small so... will be a while yet!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking awesome mate!! :2thumb: Well done!


----------



## EsotericForest (Jun 3, 2009)

Very cool . Looks like a happy snake


----------

